

Texty: SMS Text Messages from Google Chrome Using Your Phone # - TextyTeam
http://lifehacker.com/5799144/texty-sends-text-messages-from-google-chrome-using-your-phone-number-and-weve-got-beta-invites

======
parsifal
The base functionality - being able to text from my computer - is great. I
wish the texts in Texty were kept in sync with those on my phone, though.

UI is a bit buggy as well, too.

Again though, the base featureset is a big win.

------
evreichard
Great job! Was being funky at first but it was my fault -- I had 3rd party
access disabled in the MIUI ROM's messenger settings. (Droid Incredible) No
problems thus far, aesthetically things could be better but the functionality
is there. Feature request? I think it would be awesome if you could almost
imitate the "Bridge" functionality of the BB PlayBook -- E.g. send texts to a
Honeycomb tablet.

------
Lmclean
I have it installed, I seem to have issues sending texts from the web
interface. Reading them and the notifications are great though. I tried
emailing your support email and that bounced too.

Desire,cyanogen7

~~~
TextyTeam
you emailed info at textyapp dot com?

~~~
Lmclean
email at textyapp dot com

It was listed somewhere - can't remember where, I'll forward the original to
you now.

Keep up the good work.

------
randall1975
Works well...love the popup notifications. seamless with my workflow.

------
krankdroid
another great google feature.

i had struggled with 4 pc sync apps to pc programs via USB.

this just worked..

